# I Need Some Sticker Help



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

The shop that is reparing my OB is looking for a place to get the Outback logo stickers. They have tried Keystone with no luck. Does anybody have a phone number or a contact person?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I will be curious to see what kind of responses you get, too. Our fivers build date was 2 years this past December and we have had it 2 years coming in April. The large front Outback decal started pealing lat year. Now, last weekend, I noticed that some of the other "logo" stickers are starting to peal, too. Doesn't look real nice. pcm


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Did they try Keystone direct or did they contact your local Keystone dealer? The parts department at your local dealer has each of the separate pieces of the decals available to them.


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Jim! I have to ask did you ever live in Painted Post New York


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm curious what the "no luck" means in trying to get them from Keystone. I had mine replaced under warranty by the dealer, but those started peeling also a year later. I've been wondering the position Keystone would take considering there'd be thousands of trailers running around the country with THEIR logos looking like total crap. I've decided to just let mine peel in protest - I'm certainly not paying for their advertising.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I ordered a new front "Outback" decal and swoosh marks for my 28BHS from my local dealer a little over a year ago. It was no problem. Keystone has a website set-up for dealers that they log into, find your camper, then can see all the parts for the whole thing. It was cool to watch and see all the engineered drawings that had the part numbers of all the stuff.

Anyway, you should be able to get any decals you need. Since my camper is older I bought two new front decals. One to put on immediately, and one that I will save until it's time to sell the camper someday. It will probably need to be replaced again


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe we could make you up an oversized Outbackers.com sticker.

I'm just saying...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Maybe we could make you up an oversized Outbackers.com sticker.
> 
> I'm just saying...
> 
> ...


...and then Doug would pay your monthly trailer payment.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oh! I thought you said STINKER and I was going to give you advice about my brother-in-law. Sorry.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

It appears that the decals on the fiver are getting worse. Of course, the front "Outback" sticker is the worse curling around all the edges. Now, some of the side stripe decals are starting to peel. It actually looks like they are shrinking and leaving a glue line behind. It looks really tacky and cheap. I can only imagine what it will look like in another year or two. 
Is anyone else having this issue with their sidewall decals? Any solutions other than replacing them? Thanks. Phillip


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I did think of glue of some kind, and actually I believe the dealer glued down my outbackers sticker when he was replacing the front factory sticker.









But on mine by the time they were peeling the edges were very brittle, so you'd have to catch it pretty early.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, the decals actually look as though they are shrinking and leaving the adhesive residue behind. phillip


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jdpm said:


> Yeah, the decals actually look as though they are shrinking and leaving the adhesive residue behind. phillip


I have noticed this on mine. no peeling (yet) just look like they are shrinking and leaving a 1/16-1/8" glue line. Its hard to see but I dont like it at all.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Yeah, the decals actually look as though they are shrinking and leaving the adhesive residue behind. phillip


I have noticed this on mine. no peeling (yet) just look like they are shrinking and leaving a 1/16-1/8" glue line. Its hard to see but I dont like it at all.








[/quote]

Exactly! The front sticker is curling on on the edges as many have mentioned. The ones on the sides are shrinking and the glue line is becoming dark and dirty. That is more the situation on the stripes and the curling is on the "Sydney" opera house stickers. If anyone has used a heat gun or blow drying in an attempt to repari these things, let us know. Thanks. Pcm


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

This seems to be a common problem. Most trailers just have these stuck on decals.









One solution is to upgrade to one of those Provost's. I bet their graphics are painted on.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nathan said:


> One solution is to upgrade to one of those Provost's. I bet their graphics are painted on.


More trouble than its worth and Provosters.com just sounds wierd.

My front decals are doing it a little also. I figure if it gets bad looking enough, it would look just fine with no decal if I remove the entire thing.

John


----------



## dorisb1651 (Sep 9, 2007)

We have a 2007 30RLS, Outback, Sydney edition and are also having trouble with the stickers shrinking and in some cases actually sliding down the side of the RV. The front Outback sticker was already replaced once but the dealer has to redo it as it's bunched up and has lots of air pockets in it. I'm going to try and use my wife's hair dryer to see if that will work. If it does I'll let you know. Does anyone know of any type of adhesive I could use that would help hold the sticker in place if it does work?


----------

